# How do you feel about this?



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

What does everyone here think of the Winchester Model 50? I already have one that was passed down to me. From the experience with the one I have, it is a flawless gun. It seem to be butt heavy, and I like it, I like how easy it swings. The one I have was made in 1955. I hunted dove for a long time, and last year, I decided to use my model 50 and I've never killed so many. I was at a gunshop that is going out of business, and they had one of these on the gun rack. It was straight up 500. It looked like it didn't have a scratch on it. It looked like it came out of the factory yesterday. Honestly, I don't care if its been re-blued and re-finished. That doesnt matter to me, I want a shooter. I don't remember what choke it was, it was either IC or modified. Of course, its only chambered in 2 3/4" but with how well I shoot with the other, I think I could take ducks with it. I've never held a gun that fit me as well as the model 50, and I've never shot one as reliable. This had a 28" vent rib barrel. What do you guys think about it? Does 500 sound about right? If I decide to buy it, and I want to use it for ducks, I will install a poly choke.
_________________


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Shotguns are a matter of personal choice and if you like them as much as you say I would buy it if you can afford it. You probably won't see another one and will regret it if you don't. I've let some real good guns get away that I now regret losing.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Also, on another site, I heard some people talking about a wincester 59, and a winchester 1400, what about these? Anyone know much about them?


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Bobm,
You always remember the ones that got away. There are a couple that I wish I would have purchased but never did and there are some that I wish I would have let get away but that is how it goes sometimes.


----------

